# Anyone seen Vero vom Österfeld performance? does he produce good?



## gabyeddo (Aug 14, 2013)

Can anyone tell me about this dog?

Vero vom Österfeld ? working-dog


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Here's a son/daughter!


----------



## gabyeddo (Aug 14, 2013)

Thank you
Is that nice calm grip?

What do you think of Vero as a stud dog?


----------



## EMH (Jul 28, 2014)

Bump, I'm curious also. See him being used a lot in Europe.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

the six month old-has a nice grip-that's a nice pup-I know nothing about the stud


----------



## gabyeddo (Aug 14, 2013)

He was used quite often after Bolle was sold to the US, but now he's in China.


----------

